# CONGRATS Thunderbolt Owners!



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

An Official ICS has leaked and though I left the TB, I still was pretty involved because some of my friends own them, so congrats, and this also means that a Jellybean build can't be far off!! Happy flashing y'all!!


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Woooooo


----------

